# Bk monolith+



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

On my amp I've got the choice of duplicating the bass or redirecting the bass to the mono if i choose redirecting what should I set x over at on the mono??


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The crossover on the Monolith should still be set to maximum as the bass management in your system is still being handled by the processor.


----------



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for reply do you mean turned round until it clicks out


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Turn it all the way to the right until its in the LFE position.


----------



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok thanks again


----------

